
On Worrying and Rumination - tosh
https://www.pocketcoach.co/blog/guide-understanding-worrying-rumination/
======
aszantu
I want to add, that some foods make people more nervous than others. For
Example: sugar gives me the emotional rollercoaster, while greens make me more
nervous, etc.

The higher the emotional energy the more dramatic the switch between emotions.

